# Lekarze > Forum gastrologiczne >  Boli mnie żołądek

## aulaa92

Dlaczego od kilku dni boli mnie żołądek. Biorę leki przeciwbólowe ale to pomagają tylko na chwilę, a przecież nieustannie nie będę ich brala. Nigdy wcześniej nie miałam problemów z żołądkiem, odżywiam się dobrze tak jak zawsze, również tryb zycia się nie zmienił. Ból jest dość silny, czesto boli mnie też w nocy. Co mam robić?

----------


## Hanna

Jesli boli żołądek od dłuższego czasu i ból nie przechodzi, to nalezy zgłosić się do lekarza, powinien dać skierowanie na USG jamy brzusznej. A jakie tabletki bierzesz, bo gdy chodzi o żołądek to polecam Ranigast, ale wizyta u lekarza będzie konieczna.

----------


## zacheusz112

Jeżeli boli żołądek,i bierze się leki przeciwbólowe nieodpowiednie np.z grupy NLPZ,to mogą jeszcze pogarszać sprawę.Można zastosować doraźnie NO-SPA,lub leki z grupy inhibitorów pompy protonowej(pantoprazol,omeprazol).Jeżeli ten ból utrzymuje się dłużej to może mieć podłoże nerwicowe,przytrucie lub zakażenie bakteria Helicobacter pylori,na która możną sobie zrobić test.
Badanie USG,konkretnie jeżeli chodzi o żołądek(a o nim tu mowa)nie jest tu raczej wskazane i się nie sprawdzi.Jeżeli już to prześwietlenie żołądka RTG z kontrastem,lub dokładniejsze badanie gastrologiczne.Najlepiej jednak udać się do lekarza pierwszego kontaktu.
Pozdrawiam serdecznie.

----------

